# Applets und statische Variablen



## Kian (23. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
werden statische Variablen eines Applets (Package), von allen Clients geteilt oder wird für jeden Client ein eigenes Applet mit eigenen static Variablen erzeugt?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2005)

Applets laufen beim Client. Wie sollten Variablen dann von allen geteilt werden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2005)

Falls Du einen Chat o.ä. programmieren möchtest, geht das nur über Netzwerkprogrammierung.
Als ich mit Programmieren angefangen habe, hatte ich eine ähnliche Überlegung. :wink:


----------



## Kian (24. Mrz 2005)

Ne, ich wollt nur sicher gehen das jedes Applet eigene statische Variablen hat. Und diese auch nicht mit allen anderen teilt. Was den Chat angeht würd' ich sowieso ein Servlet dafür benutzten.


----------

